# Nissan Elgrand Rider



## Roamin (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, this is my 2005 Nissan Elgrand Rider, 3.5 V6. It is an 8 seater and the rear two rows of seats can be moved around depending on what's needed, they also fold into a bed for wild camping. I have an awning for campsites so ok to go anywhere. I won't be converting to a full camper as I used to have a 1966 VW splitscreen that had the camper conversion and I ripped that out.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 24, 2016)

Lovely van


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 24, 2016)

Good looking van   :dance:   have you left it just on petrol or had it converted to LPG


----------



## The laird (Aug 24, 2016)

Roamin said:


> Hi, this is my 2005 Nissan Elgrand Rider, 3.5 V6. It is an 8 seater and the rear two rows of seats can be moved around depending on what's needed, they also fold into a bed for wild camping. I have an awning for campsites so ok to go anywhere. I won't be converting to a full camper as I used to have a 1966 VW splitscreen that had the camper conversion and I ripped that out.
> 
> View attachment 45726
> 
> ...



Very nice veh,as a ex bongo owner and other bongo owners we like them,another ex bongo owner and member on here is papa bongo ,pm him and exchange  banter


----------



## Roamin (Aug 24, 2016)

*Hi*



Wooie1958 said:


> Good looking van   :dance:   have you left it just on petrol or had it converted to LPG



Thanks, I left it on petrol just now and it can drink it. I will see how I get on over the next few months and then decide on LPG or not. I haven't seen much LPG pumps in my area


----------



## izwozral (Aug 24, 2016)

Aberdeen is pretty well supplied for LPG, get a free LPG app, could be worth going down that route as you have a thirsty beastie.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 24, 2016)

Roamin said:


> Thanks, I left it on petrol just now and it can drink it. I will see how I get on over the next few months and then decide on LPG or not. I haven't seen much LPG pumps in my area




This is a very good site    FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map     The App works very well on my Andriod smart phone as well   :dance:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 6, 2016)

That's cool looking machine, very nice.


----------



## The laird (Sep 6, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> That's cool looking machine, very nice.



Hi Phil we've got a few ns sans coming to the wheel meeting,a local agent to me is selling some cracking ones ,thinking on the next everyday veh might be one for the grandkids etc,the spec on some is awesome.
Look forward to seeing you at the wheel
Regards Gordon


----------



## Easterndawn (Sep 16, 2016)

Roamin said:


> Hi, this is my 2005 Nissan Elgrand Rider, 3.5 V6. It is an 8 seater and the rear two rows of seats can be moved around depending on what's needed, they also fold into a bed for wild camping. I have an awning for campsites so ok to go anywhere. I won't be converting to a full camper as I used to have a 1966 VW splitscreen that had the camper conversion and I ripped that out.
> 
> View attachment 45726
> 
> ...



I love my Nissan Elgrande, fantastic engine and great van for camping.


----------



## The Wilsons (Sep 17, 2016)

Roamin said:


> Thanks, I left it on petrol just now and it can drink it. I will see how I get on over the next few months and then decide on LPG or not. I haven't seen much LPG pumps in my area



"Get LPG" apps will Inform you of stations in your area, I had my 2.5 v6 bongo converted, cost about £1400, took about 15000 miles of running before I broke even, but if you are planning to hold on to the vehicle I would go for it, 54p per ltr in my area at the moment.
If I was going for a campervan it would be an Alphrad or an Elgrand, better build and quality and much more value for money than an over priced T5 VW.


----------



## roamingman (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi there are at least 3 lpg pumps that I know of in Aberdeen more out and about, cheapest I know of is in Inverurie take the road out towards Oldmeldrum over the bridge  go through the lights by liddell and immediately turn left Gaulds gas it is self service.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice van.
There are some very interesting Japanese-market vehicles that would be great to be able to get (I fancied the Honda Element as a bit of a SUV/Day Van but never imported here)


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 17, 2016)

We were stuck in traffic at the Dartford tunnel yesterday and we noticed a white van on the inside lane, the only markings were 'Elgrand' on the tailgate, I thought I was knowledgeable about various vehicles but I had never seen one of these before, even Maggy was impressed and we made a mental note to check details of this van, it has been mentioned on the forum twice today by two owners so I cannot believe I have not heard of it before, what a beautiful looking vehicle


----------



## The laird (Sep 17, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> We were stuck in traffic at the Dartford tunnel yesterday and we noticed a white van on the inside lane, the only markings were 'Elgrand' on the tailgate, I thought I was knowledgeable about various vehicles but I had never seen one of these before, even Maggy was impressed and we made a mental note to check details of this van, it has been mentioned on the forum twice today by two owners so I cannot believe I have not heard of it before, what a beautiful looking vehicle



They are and will become more popular in times to cone,Mazda bongo owners and a few t5owners are going onto them ,they have the Nissan 350 engine in them and to my knowledge are a very reliable vehicle,if you want info on them papa bongo (Gordon) on this forum can give you some info on this.
They are very versatiie veh,camping,school run,everyday use.a lot of vehicle for the money.


----------



## Easterndawn (Sep 18, 2016)

*Great Van*



The laird said:


> They are and will become more popular in times to cone,Mazda bongo owners and a few t5owners are going onto them ,they have the Nissan 350 engine in them and to my knowledge are a very reliable vehicle,if you want info on them papa bongo (Gordon) on this forum can give you some info on this.
> They are very versatiie veh,camping,school run,everyday use.a lot of vehicle for the money.



I purchased my Elgrande a year ago and I have been told by everyone who has seen this van that they thought it was a much newer model than it is.  It does have the 3.2 litre engine but I find it is very good on petrol.  It has 99,000 miles but the engine is as clean as a whistle, no oil anywhere.  My only problem is the few things I have had to replace, front brakes and pads, a pipe piece on the exhaust system, I have found parts difficult to find and expensive when I do.  Front brakes and pads cost me £282.00.  Even with this problem unless I wanted to purchase a larger living area vehicle I will not sell my van.  I have modified it a little to fit my needs.  I did come already camperized I believe in Japan as all the instructions are in Japanese but I find that the push up roof should have been the other way around, the tall area towards the front instead of the back, the fridge is fantastic and if I have it on all the way I can actually use it as a freezer.  I would like better storage facilities but for now it works well as I purchased a portable gazebo with all four sides from eBay as I was told that because it doesn't have anywhere to attach a drive away awning would not be possible so this seemed like a good option and certainly a less expensive and because I am a single person it is easy for me to erect and take down.  Airflo Awning was going to cost me £450.00, gazebo cost me £49.95, I am trying to figure out a way to have an awning between the van and the gazebo.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 18, 2016)

Easterndawn said:


> I purchased my Elgrande a year ago and I have been told by everyone who has seen this van that they thought it was a much newer model than it is.  It does have the 3.2 litre engine but I find it is very good on petrol.  It has 99,000 miles but the engine is as clean as a whistle, no oil anywhere.  My only problem is the few things I have had to replace, front brakes and pads, a pipe piece on the exhaust system, I have found parts difficult to find and expensive when I do.  Front brakes and pads cost me £282.00.  Even with this problem unless I wanted to purchase a larger living area vehicle I will not sell my van.  I have modified it a little to fit my needs.  I did come already camperized I believe in Japan as all the instructions are in Japanese but I find that the push up roof should have been the other way around, the tall area towards the front instead of the back, the fridge is fantastic and if I have it on all the way I can actually use it as a freezer.  I would like better storage facilities but for now it works well as I purchased a portable gazebo with all four sides from eBay as I was told that because it doesn't have anywhere to attach a drive away awning would not be possible so this seemed like a good option and certainly a less expensive and because I am a single person it is easy for me to erect and take down.  Airflo Awning was going to cost me £450.00, gazebo cost me £49.95, I am trying to figure out a way to have an awning between the van and the gazebo.



The Bongos look good as well, but they are getting old and there is a common problem with some specific areas rusting and replacement panels as I understand it not easily available, which is a shame.

Ref your awning dilemma, have you got (or can you get) an awning rail attached to the side or roof of the vehicle? If you can, then you will have a multitude of options from a DIY tarpulin with a Kador strip sewn onto it through to a commercial awning or canopy, or even a driveaway if you did want to go to that end at some time.
For example, I have a Kyham Sun Canopy that slides into the rail and the other end supported by poles. You could strap the poles to the gazebo legs to make it into a pseudo-single item?
Another possible option could be the Fiamma Caravanstore? I happened to pick one of these up yesterday afternoon.
If the rail is high enough, it will clear the door and packs away out the way when not in use. An option where a full-blown cassette awning cannot be mounted?


----------



## Easterndawn (Sep 19, 2016)

*Rail attachment*



wildebus said:


> The Bongos look good as well, but they are getting old and there is a common problem with some specific areas rusting and replacement panels as I understand it not easily available, which is a shame.
> 
> Ref your awning dilemma, have you got (or can you get) an awning rail attached to the side or roof of the vehicle? If you can, then you will have a multitude of options from a DIY tarpulin with a Kador strip sewn onto it through to a commercial awning or canopy, or even a driveaway if you did want to go to that end at some time.
> For example, I have a Kyham Sun Canopy that slides into the rail and the other end supported by poles. You could strap the poles to the gazebo legs to make it into a pseudo-single item?
> ...



I was told that there isn't enough clearance above the door to have an awning rail attached, this was from a gentleman who is sells camping and campervan/caravan/motorhome equipment although I have seen other Elgrands for sale with pernament awnings attached so not sure.  Right now I am on the hunt for a rear window wiper motor..


----------



## Easterndawn (Sep 19, 2016)

*Does your campervan have a popup top.*



I wonder if the reason I cannot attach a awning is because I have a popup top.


----------

